
Ask HN: What Do You Do When Your Phone Is in the Shop for Repair? - cimmanom
Whether it’s for a cracked screen or battery replacement or it simply won’t turn on. What do you do for a phone during those days when yours is stuck in the repair shop?
======
CyberFonic
I pull out an old phone from my drawer, swap the SIMs and live in the past for
a couple of days. With most of my old smartphones I need to carry a battery
pack to keep them juiced.

------
asutekku
I usually get a spare phone from the repair shop.

